# very much = muy mucho?



## Miss Profe

Hola, amigos.

Algunos hispanohablantes me dijeron que no es correcto usar muy con mucho.  Por ejemplo, <<Yo le quiero a mi novio muy mucho>>. ¿Es incorrecto usar muy en esta situación?

Mil gracias.

Several native Spanish speakers are of the opinion that using muy with mucho is redundant.  Is this true?  For example, if I want to say, "Yo le quiero a mi novio muy mucho", or, "I love my boyfriend very much", is it redundant?

Thank you so much!


----------



## isabel.eim

In Spanish we don't use "muy" and "mucho" together.

Also:

"Muy" is used before an adjective. E.g.: Estoy muy enamorada de mi novio.

BUT:

"Mucho" is used after a verb. E.g.: Yo quiero mucho a mi novio.
                                               Ella habla mucho en clases


Hope it helps


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola:

Pues parece ser que sí es correcto. Por estos lugares no se escucha, a menos que sea de forma cómica.



> *muy mucho*. El adverbio _mucho_ también se apocopa ante sí mismo, dando lugar a la expresión adverbial enfática de valor superlativo _muy mucho_, que significa ‘muchísimo’: «Emprendí el segundo viaje cuidándome muy mucho de mantener la llama del velón a una distancia precisa de mi rostro» (Díaz _Piel_ [Cuba 1996]).



http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=muy

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

En español sí usamos "muy mucho" cuando queremos enfatizar o exagerar:

Cuídate *muy mucho* de contestar a tus mayores.


----------



## isabel.eim

Jamás había escuchado eso... No creo que sea gramaticalmente correcto. Será una expresión que utilizan en España?


----------



## mariente

very much significa muchísimo. Muy mucho no es correcto español.


----------



## Agró

isabel.eim said:


> Jamás había escuchado eso... No creo que sea gramaticalmente correcto. Será una expresión que utilizan en España?



Se usa en España. Más que correcto o incorrecto yo lo calificaría de innecesario, pero ya he dicho que se usa para enfatizar o exagerar.

Por otro lado, "mucho" no sólo se usa detrás de verbo. A veces es adjetivo con el significado de _abundante_ (ver aquí) y puede modificar sustantivos en cualquier posición:

Mucho loco anda suelto.


----------



## Agró

mariente said:


> Muy mucho no es correcto español.



Del DPD:
*7.* *muy mucho.* *El adverbio mucho también se apocopa ante sí mismo, dando lugar a la expresión adverbial enfática de valor superlativo muy mucho, que significa ‘muchísimo’:* _«Emprendí el segundo viaje cuidándome muy mucho de mantener la llama del velón a una distancia precisa de mi rostro»_ (Díaz _Piel _[Cuba 1996]). Esta expresión se usa solo como modificador verbal y no se emplea, por tanto, antepuesta a adjetivos o adverbios: *_muy mucho guapa _o_ *muy mucho lejos _no son construcciones posibles por la misma razón por la que no se dice *_muchísimo guapa _o_ *muchísimo lejos_. Únicamente en México, en la lengua oral, se emplea ante adjetivos o adverbios una construcción enfática similar, con los mismos elementos, pero en orden inverso (_mucho muy_): _«La Asamblea fue mucho muy positiva»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 29.9.96). Resulta anómalo, en esta construcción mexicana, el uso no apocopado de _mucho_ ante el también adverbio _muy, _por lo que, si se desea enfatizar la estructura superlativa _muy_ + adjetivo o adverbio, es preferible duplicar la forma apocopada: _«Sandra llevaba el pelo muy muy corto» _(Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]); _«El olor a rosas que su cuerpo despedía había llegado muy, muy lejos»_ (Esquivel _Agua_ [Méx. 1989]).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## isabel.eim

No detrás sino después del verbo. Es uno de los usos. Hay muchísimos. 

Gracias por la explicación sobre "muy mucho", no la había escuchado antes 

Agro, que buena fuente!

Ahora el hilo tiene sustancia  Muchas gracias.


----------



## Södertjej

mariente said:


> very much significa muchísimo. Muy mucho no es correcto español.


En lugar de afirmar algo tan rotundo como que no es español correcto, sería más recomendable indicar que es un uso ajeno a tu variedad del español, si es que no se tienen más datos que aportar que los usos de tu zona.

En España sí se usa, tal y como se indica en la cita del DPD que copia Agró, con función adverbial y para indicar énfasis, y no tiene nada de incorrecto. De hecho "cuidarse muy mucho de xxxx" (debidamente conjugado) es casi una frase hecha por lo común de su uso. Sin embargo para frases como la del OP, quizá resulte más natural decir "muchísimo".


----------



## dexterciyo

Por aquí no se usa. Sonaría bastante cómico, de hecho.


----------



## Kiyoboy

dexterciyo said:


> Por aquí no se usa. Sonaría bastante cómico, de hecho.



Opino lo mismo. 

Yo soy español, y jamas había oido esa expresión. Puede que en Navarra suene bien, pero para mi suena fatal. 

Yo no la usaría.


----------



## isabel.eim

No aseguré nada... sólo dije que creía que no formaba parte de la gramática española. Que probablemente fuese un uso de España que obviamente desconocía por ser de Venezuela.


----------



## Södertjej

Quizá no sea un uso muy común entre gente muy joven, pero sí se oye a la gente de mediana edad en adelante y por ejemplo es habitual oírla en tertulias de radio o televisión, no necesariamente en lenguaje literario. Por supuesto al ser un uso muy enfático, no se va usando cada diez minutos.

Una búsqueda en google da idea del ámbito del uso de la frase
cuidarse muy mucho
(me/se) cuido/cuidó muy mucho



isabel.eim said:


> No aseguré nada... sólo dije que creía que no formaba parte de la gramática española.


Mi respuesta no iba hacia ti, Isabel, como verás por el hecho de que no fue tu mensaje el que cité en el mío.


----------



## malakatronis

Por aquí también suena aberrante. Más que cómico, suena a recurso fácil para aparentar más estilo literario 

Es bastante común oírlo en lenguaje coloquial, sobre todo en el norte.


Södertjej said:


> Quizá no sea un uso muy común entre gente muy joven, pero sí se oye a la gente de mediana edad en adelante y por ejemplo es habitual oírla en tertulias de radio o televisión, no necesariamente en lenguaje literario. Por supuesto al ser un uso muy enfático, no se va usando cada diez minutos.
> 
> Mi respuesta no iba hacia ti, Isabel, como verás por el hecho de que no fue tu mensaje el que cité en el mío.


Exacto, sobre todo en periódicos, televisión, revistas y demás.


----------



## Södertjej

malakatronis said:


> Exacto, sobre todo en periódicos, televisión, revistas y demás


No creo que sea tanto en prensa escrita como en charlas más o menos distendidas (o apasionadas) de tertulianos de temas no siempre muy serios. En cualquier caso, esas personas nunca suelen ser adolescentes con acné sino personas que andan por los cuarenta y de ahí para arriba.


----------



## mariente

De todas formas no suena correcto


----------



## isabel.eim

Interesante saberlo... El español es muy diverso, y dentro de la misma España varía muchísimo. La gente de Madrid no habla igual a la de Sevilla, por ejemplo. Esto me llamó mucho la atención. 

Útil información para futuras traducciones.


----------



## Södertjej

mariente said:


> De todas formas no suena correcto


Repito que creo que es conveniente matizar y no afirmar con rotundidad. No te sonará correcto a ti y a la gente que hable tu variedad de español. A mí me suena estupendamente y a la RAE parece ser que también, ya que lo considera un uso establecido no una incorrección más o menos extendida. Por algo será.


----------



## nand-o

mariente said:


> De todas formas no suena correcto


Hola: 
Tomo esta cita, como podría haber tomado cualquier otra de este hilo.
Soy español (del Norte, como se mencionaba) y sí, si se usa de forma muy habitual de forma enfática y hasta cierto punto coloquial. 

"Me gustó muy mucho", el consabido "cuidate muy mucho de...", etc.

Posiblemente fuese originalmente incorrecto; de hecho es habitual que expresiones chocantes o incorrectas se popularicen para obtener un resultado cómico o enfático: "entró en olor (por loor) de multitudes" y más recientes "del mundo mundial" o "lo mismo, mismamente". Y Algunas terminan por incorporarse al habla cotidiana, posiblemente "muy mucho" sea uno de esos casos.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

nand-o said:


> Hola:
> Tomo esta cita, como podría haber tomado cualquier otra de este hilo.
> Soy español (del Norte, como se mencionaba) y sí, si se usa de forma muy habitual de forma enfática y hasta cierto punto coloquial.
> 
> "Me gustó muy mucho", el consabido "cuidate muy mucho de...", etc.
> 
> Posiblemente fuese originalmente incorrecto; de hecho es habitual que expresiones chocantes o incorrectas se popularicen para obtener un resultado cómico o enfático: "entró en olor (por loor) de multitudes" y más recientes "del mundo mundial" o "lo mismo, mismamente". Y Algunas terminan por incorporarse al habla cotidiana, posiblemente "muy mucho" sea uno de esos casos.



Aunque tenga asidero gramatical pues los adverbios modifican los verbos, adjetivos y a otros adverbios:

MUY MUCHO es cacofónico y nunca lo había escuchado en Colombia.


----------



## Agró

Peterrobertini7 said:


> Aunque tenga asidero gramatical pues los adverbios modifican los verbos, adjetivos y a otros adverbios:
> 
> MUY MUCHO es cacofónico y nunca lo había escuchado en Colombia.



Eso de cacofónico es muy opinable, o debería serlo, porque a mí me suena muy bien. ¿Tendré problemas auditivos?


----------



## Södertjej

nand-o said:


> Posiblemente fuese originalmente incorrecto; de hecho es habitual que expresiones chocantes o incorrectas se popularicen para obtener un resultado cómico o enfático: "entró en olor (por loor) de multitudes" y más recientes "del mundo mundial" o "lo mismo, mismamente". Y Algunas terminan por incorporarse al habla cotidiana, posiblemente "muy mucho" sea uno de esos casos.


Lo ignoro, pero sí es evidente que una cosa son giros con una intención humorística, como "del mundo mundial" y otra "muy mucho". Quien sabe, quizá sea un uso antiguo que sólo ha pervivido por aquí. No sé buscar en el corpus de la RAE, lo siento!


----------



## Agró

Södertjej said:


> Lo ignoro, pero sí es evidente que una cosa son giros con una intención humorística, como "del mundo mundial" y otra "muy mucho". Quien sabe, quizá sea un uso antiguo que sólo ha pervivido por aquí. No sé buscar en el corpus de la RAE, lo siento!



Corpus de la RAE.

(Muchos) saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias (¡muchas!). Voy a investigar.

Investigado: Retiro lo dicho. Todos los ejemplos que he encontrado son de la segunda mitad del siglo XX en adelante.


----------



## nand-o

Södertjej said:


> Gracias (¡muchas!). Voy a investigar.
> 
> Investigado: Retiro lo dicho. Todos los ejemplos que he encontrado son de la segunda mitad del siglo XX en adelante.


Hola:
Ya sé que las cosas hay que justificarlas, pero así, a bote pronto, la expresión me ha recordado a la situación que se dio a partir de los años cincuenta, donde una gran parte de la población rural migró a las ciudades llevando consigos restos léxicos de otras lenguas romances de la periferia (aragonés, asturiano, leones, etc.) 
Lo cual produjo varios "choques" lingüísticos y muchísimas parodias, algunas siguen hasta hoy, aunque con efectos publicitarios. 

¡Ahora mismo! estoy viendo una furgoneta donde está escrito textualmente: "Güevos mucho gordos". No me extrañaría que "muy mucho" fuese un doblete, donde a la forma original "mucho" el hablante añadiese el "muy" como compensación o para evitar el superlativo "esto es muchismo bueno" 

Pero es una simple suposición, que me gustaría poder contrastar.


----------



## Södertjej

nand-o said:


> Ya sé que las cosas hay que justificarlas, pero así, a bote pronto, la expresión me ha recordado a la situación que se dio a partir de los años cincuenta, donde una gran parte de la población rural migró a las ciudades llevando consigos restos léxicos de otras lenguas romances de la periferia (aragonés, asturiano, leones, etc.


También resulta plausible, no es probable que esa expresión surgiera de la nada y se hiciera popular de golpe.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Agró said:


> Eso de cacofónico es muy opinable, o debería serlo, porque a mí me suena muy bien. ¿Tendré problemas auditivos?




Pero sí he escuchado *muy, mucho la quiero *pero con la coma para evitar el sonido cacofónico.


----------



## juandiego

Yo sí lo he oído y supongo que alguna vez hasta utilizado pero, como se ha dicho por ahí, con cierta intención de sonar algo raro. Lo normal sería _"muchísimo"._

Pero claro, si se puede utilizar _"muy poco_". ¿por qué no se va a poder utilizar _"muy mucho"_?.


----------



## Södertjej

juandiego said:


> Pero claro, si se puede utilizar _"muy poco_". ¿por qué no se va a poder utilizar _"muy mucho"_?.


----------



## dexterciyo

Supongo que por aquí dicen que es cacofónico porque _muy_ es apócope de _muito_, antigua forma de _mucho_, por lo tanto: «mucho mucho»...

¿Se puede decir «tan mucho» también? Porque «tan poco» sí. Ya nada me extraña.


----------



## juandiego

dexterciyo said:


> Supongo que por aquí dicen que es cacofónico porque _muy_ es apócope de _muito_, antigua forma de _mucho_, por lo tanto: «mucho mucho»...
> 
> ¿Se puede decir «tan mucho» también? Porque «tan poco» sí. Ya nada me extraña.



Hola dexterciyo.
Pués no recuerdo haberlo oído pero tampoco encuentro razón para que no. A lo mejor son simplemente cosas que no decimos por costumbre y resulta que sí se puede. A partir de ahora lo voy a decir.


----------



## malakatronis

Tiene toda la pinta de ser una de tantas deformaciones que acaban por integrarse en el idioma tras varias apariciones como "innovador" recurso de estilo en la prensa. La RAE no tiene más remedio que aceptarlas.

- _mucho_: se queda corto
- _muchísimo_: demasiado llano o demasiado exagerado
- _bastante_: no expresa del todo bien el significado que se pretende
- _sobremanera_: demasiado pedante
- _en extremo_: demasiado técnico

Surge entonces la alternativa guay: _muy mucho_

Por supuesto, esto no es más que una teoría


----------



## Polizón

Hay un hilo que ya trató este tema. No lo logro ubicar, pero es un tema de regionalismo. A mi no me suena bien, pero será que por aquí no lo he oído; pero no voy a criticar a quienes hablan así. Menos aún si la RAE lo reconoce como válido.

Saludos.


----------



## Deidelia.

Y, ¿*mucho muy...?*
¿También sería rarro o incorrecto?

_''Recuerda que eres mucho muy inteligente como para...''_


D


----------



## Deidelia.

El hilo se llama 'el uso de *muy *con *mucho'*, no especifíca en qué orden. Pensé que podía ser una variante. Gracias.

D


----------



## dexterciyo

Deidelia. said:


> Y, ¿*mucho muy...?*
> ¿También sería rarro o incorrecto?
> 
> _''Recuerda que eres mucho muy inteligente como para...''_
> 
> 
> D



No, no se puede decir. Así como tampoco «eres muy mucho inteligente».


----------



## eli-chi

"Muy mucho"... Por acá se usa a veces, pero en forma coloquial y deliberada de exageración, casi con la intención de hacer reir, diría. ¡Nunca me imaginé que estaba correcto!
En ocasiones, he llegado a decir y escuchar "muy mucho demasiado sumamente", lo que es ridículo. Lo normal es decir *"muchísimo"*.  También con esto se exagera diciendo "muchisísimo"; pero, ¡nadie pensaría que está hablando correctamente!, creo.


----------



## lalia2358

malakatronis said:


> Tiene toda la pinta de ser una de tantas deformaciones que acaban por integrarse en el idioma tras varias apariciones como "innovador" recurso de estilo en la prensa. La RAE no tiene más remedio que aceptarlas.
> 
> - _mucho_: se queda corto
> - _muchísimo_: demasiado llano o demasiado exagerado
> - _bastante_: no expresa del todo bien el significado que se pretende
> - _sobremanera_: demasiado pedante
> - _en extremo_: demasiado técnico
> 
> Surge entonces la alternativa guay: _muy mucho_
> 
> Por supuesto, esto no es más que una teoría



Me encanta tu hilaridad, siendo el iniciador del hilo son muy buenas tus conclusiones.
En Argentina se la conoce como una expresión típica de las provincias del norte del interior del país (que son las mas antiguas y tradicionales).
En la capital y la provincia de Buenos Aires está considerada incorrecta y de gente poco culta. Pero supongo que es un regionalismo y como tal debe aceptarse. Saludos desde la Patagonia Argentina. Lia.


----------



## mirx

Es que sí se puede y es correcto Dextercyto y Daidelia.

La entrada del DPD y el hilo que menciona Piña lo discutieron ya hace tiempo.

Es mucho muy tarde.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Verdad, no había leído esa parte:



> Únicamente en México, en la lengua oral, se emplea ante adjetivos o adverbios una construcción enfática similar, con los mismos elementos, pero en orden inverso (mucho muy): «La Asamblea fue mucho muy positiva» (Proceso [Méx.] 29.9.96). Resulta anómalo, en esta construcción mexicana, el uso no apocopado de mucho ante el también adverbio muy, por lo que, si se desea enfatizar la estructura superlativa muy + adjetivo o adverbio, es preferible duplicar la forma apocopada: «Sandra llevaba el pelo muy muy corto» (Bryce Vida [Perú 1981])


----------

